# Gros problème thème Mac OSX



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
alors voilà, j'ai voulu changer de thème sur mon iMac (celui d'origine me lassait ) c'est pourquoi j'ai téléchargé le thème Metal Muku, qui a en fait rendu notamment les boutons de la barre de menu blancs (on n'y voit plus rien) mais aussi tout le haut de la fenêtre iTunes et c'est désormais devenu insupportable !  
Quelqu'un saurait-il comment y remédier ?

Merci d'avance 

(je fonctionne avec Snow Leopard)


----------



## edd72 (26 Janvier 2011)

Avant de bidouiller tu as bien fait une sauvegarde?


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Avant de bidouiller tu as bien fait une sauvegarde?



... non ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------

Up !!


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Et tu l'a changé comment ton thème ?
Il y avait un installateur fourni ?

Tu aurais dû poster dans Customisation, c'eut été plus approprié.
Ce fil va surement être déplacé au bon endroit.


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et tu l'a changé comment ton thème ?
> Il y avait un installateur fourni ?
> 
> Tu aurais dû poster dans Customisation, c'eut été plus approprié.
> Ce fil va surement être déplacé au bon endroit.



Exact, il y avait effectivement un installeur fourni


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

> This is for Mac OS 10.5 Only and came with installer and uninstaller


Ben tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire



C'est-à-dire ? x)

En tout cas il n'y avait pas d'uninstaller :'(


----------



## hOlivier (26 Janvier 2011)

Ça veut dire que normalement il y a une application fournie avec ton thème pour le désinstaller. Il suffit de la lancer. (uninstall en anglais)



> En tout cas il n'y avait pas d'uninstaller :'(


Apparemment c'est dans l'installeur. A une étape de l'installation il faut tout décocher et cocher "revert to original".


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Dans ce cas, peut-être essayer avec ThemePark : menu Theme / Revert to Aqua.


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Janvier 2011)

Et de plus c'est pour OSX 10.5 *uniquement*.


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Ça veut dire que normalement il y a une application fournie avec ton thème pour le désinstaller. Il suffit de la lancer. (uninstall en anglais)
> 
> 
> Apparemment c'est dans l'installeur. A une étape de l'installation il faut tout décocher et cocher "revert to original".



---> déjà essayé, ne fonctionne pas 



wath68 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, peut-être essayer avec ThemePark : menu Theme / Revert to Aqua.



J'y vais de ce pas !



hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et de plus c'est pour OSX 10.5 *uniquement*.



Je n'y avais guère prêté attention ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h29 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, peut-être essayer avec ThemePark : menu Theme / Revert to Aqua.



Saurais-tu par le plus grand des hasards où trouver ces thèmes afin de les utiliser avec ThemePark ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

Non, désolé.
Peut-être DeviantArt, ou MacThemes


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, désolé.
> Peut-être DeviantArt, ou MacThemes



Okay' mec


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

Noro832 a dit:


> ... non ...





Noro832 a dit:


> Je n'y avais guère prêté attention ...



Pas de sauvegarde
Pas fait gaffe
Quel fun ! 

Peut être réappliquer la combo ?


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas de sauvegarde
> Pas fait gaffe
> Quel fun !
> 
> Peut être réappliquer la combo ?



T'as vu ! 
Hein ? "la combo" ?? D'où me sors-tu ce mot dont l'existence m'est restée jusqu'à ce jour inconnue ? :mouais:


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2011)

C'est la mise à jour combinée, celle qui combine toutes les modifications depuis 10.6 jusqu'à la version en cours (10.6.6 aujourd'hui).


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est la mise à jour combinée, celle qui combine toutes les modifications depuis 10.6 jusqu'à la version en cours (10.6.6 aujourd'hui).



Ah ouiii, c'est l'équivalent de time machine en fait ? N'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2011)

Euh... Non : ça n'a absolument rien à voir :rateau:


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Euh... Non : ça n'a absolument rien à voir :rateau:



D'accoooord, tu peux développer stp ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2011)

Comme tu as du le remarquer, a intervals réguliers Apple sort une mise a jour. Et bah la mise a jour Combo regroupe toutes les mises a jour en une seule.


----------



## Noro832 (26 Janvier 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Comme tu as du le remarquer, a intervals réguliers Apple sort une mise a jour. Et bah la mise a jour Combo regroupe toutes les mises a jour en une seule.



Ciiimer mec !  Et donc comment doit-on s'y prendre afin de la réappliquer proprement ?


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2011)

On la télécharge là et on l'installe


----------



## Noro832 (27 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> On la télécharge là et on l'installe



Cool ! Thx ! 
Par contre le fichier est bien volumineux ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h14 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> On la télécharge là et on l'installe



Ohh bah merde  :sick:
J'avais tellement d'l'espoir :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis ce fil, étant moi-même concerné par un changement de thème (Caesar) qui m'a fichu un souk dans les menus déroulants et l'affichage des fichiers en mode colonne...et en mode liste sur le dock qui est complètement transparente, ainsi que la barre d'outils du finder, les autres applications n'étant pas touchées.

En revanche, j'ai bien une sauvegarde (Time Machine), mais je ne sais pas quel dossier et quels fichiers du système j'ai besoin de restaurer.

Merci à vous...


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2011)

Hello.

Il faut re-télécharger le fichier d'installation, puis suivre les instructions contenues dans le fichier "Instructions" du dossier "System Theme Installers", à savoir :


> To disinstall
> &#8259;	Launch the theminator and disable theming
> &#8259;	Launch the uninstaller based on your machine
> Logout/Login


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Oui, j'ai bien lu également. Mais visiblement le script fourni ne fonctionne pas, d'une part, quant à désinstaller quelque chose, je voudrais bien savoir où se cache le logiciel....
Je n'ai rien trouvé du tout.

Merci quand même


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2011)

Dans ton dossier Applications peut-être, ou Applications/Utilitaires.

Je ne peux pas t'aider plus, et je n'ai pas envie de l'installer juste pour ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Merci, mais il n'y a rien dans ces dossiers qui ressemblerait à Caesar Theme....


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2011)

Peut être jeter un coup d'oeil à ces deux discussions :
Pour Leopard : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16794756&p=1
pour Snow Leopard : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799506&p=1


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Merci à toi, mais les liens indiqués ne fonctionnent plus.

En revanche, - et j'ai le front aplati tellement c'est évident - une simple recherche Google "Caesar pour Snow Léopard" a résolu le problème.

Et ce thème "Caesar" : quelle élégance vraiment !

En outre, il y a sur cette version un désinstallateur compris, et qui fonctionne cette fois.

Merci en tous les cas.


----------

